# Do all African hedgehogs like heat?



## Snuggle (Dec 22, 2015)

My wee guy doesn't seem to like it very much. He doesn't like being under blankets or site on his heat mat. He seems to prefer stretching out in the open. He does have a light bulb in his cage. At the coldest my room (where his cage is) is 21c to warmest about 27c.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

It is not a matter of liking the heat it is a matter of it being necessary. It might be too hot for him that is why he stays out in the open. Heat mats are not really advisable as they can cause burns. What light bulb is he on? A CHE is more recommended as it distributes heat and light evenly


----------



## Snuggle (Dec 22, 2015)

I use a reptile Prorep light bulb 60w.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would try to stabilize the temperature in his cage more. 21C is too cold and some hedgehogs do actually like cooler temps, so though 27C is fine for most, it could be too warm for him. I would try to stabilize his cage temperatures around 24C (75F). Most hedgehogs are pretty comfortable around that temperature and then you won't have to worry about drastic changes in temperature causing a hibernation attempt.

As nuttylover said, you should get a ceramic heat emitter (CHE) bulb instead - they produce heat only, no light. You want to make sure he has dark at night, but is still staying warm, which is why reptile lights aren't recommended. However, you need to also make sure your lamp fixture is rated safe for CHE bulbs as they get much hotter than typical reptile heat bulbs. You also need to have a thermostat to regulate the bulb & turn it on/off as needed to keep the temperature more or less steady.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Google search on that product is a basking light, so my information is based on that. 

Hedgehogs need 12-14 hours of light. Then they need darkness. A basking light is producing light. So you can't have proper heating and lighting with a product like this.
The cage needs to be the same temperature, no warm and cool ends. 
These products are meant for reptiles, who are cold blooded. Cold blooded animals cannot regulate their body temperature on their own, they have to rely on external things to do this for them. If they get too cool they go to the warm spot, too warm, go to the cooler end. 
Hedgehogs are warm blooded. They can regulate their own body temperature. But just like us, cannot function outside a certain range of temperatures. For them because of their natural habitat is warm, they need those temperatures to remain healthy and not go into hibernation, or get too warm. Although too warm is less of a concern than too cold. 

A proper heating set up is needed. There isn't a way around it. You either will need to get a CHE set up or heat the whole room with a space heater.


----------



## Snuggle (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll use a space heater for over the holidays to keep the whole room warm. Once the shops are back open I'll go out and get him a CHE bulb and the right fitting for it. Thnx guys


----------

